
Civilization VI on Linux: Port Report - ekianjo
http://boilingsteam.com/civilization-vi-quick-port-report/
======
rijoja
I don't see a Linux version on steam? When is it due?

Does anybody know if they use say a wine based port or how they approach the
porting?

